# Pork?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva is on Kibble. I will give her raw bones to chew on and she enjoys them. She doesn't seem to care for chicken at all. Well, today I bought a whole pork loin and when she smelled that, she came over and started WHIMPERING, begging for some. Licking the cabinet, guess some dripped. She wanted it in the worst way. 

Can I give her raw pork fat or should I cook it first?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Why would you feed her just the fat? Some dogs are sensitive to pork, but it should be ok to feed raw. I wouldn't feed just the fat though.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

well, cause it's what I cut off of the meat and she doesn't eat raw, just figured I could give it to her as a treat from time to time. I'm not feeding her raw. Ppl use bacon grease to entice doggies to eat, it would be used as the same.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Feeding ONLY the fat could cause problems. Loose stools mainly and, on a more serious note, pancreatic issues.

My girl Sasha recently managed to eat a 1/2 a beer can full of bacon grease. I had to use HP to make her throw it up. That much fat at once would cause serious problems.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

well.. I wouldn't give it to her all at once, maybe a nibble here and there... not a huge pile of it. Just wonder, because there isn't any pork based dog foods out there, If I could feed it to her raw or worry about tapeworms and stuff.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

My dogs do eat raw pork (mostly neck bones and heart) ...but I would pass on feeding them fat trimmings off the pork. I would be the one who cut off part of what I would cook for myself and give that to them as a treat.

As a similar example...We get free Prime Rib trimmings from a local steak house. They are VERY fatty. I cut off all the fat and get to the little meat that is left and use that as treats (it still has some fat, but it has a good portion of meat on it too).


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah, it's the chain and some trimming fat. I'm just gonna cut it up and fry it up and add it too the cooked up gizzards in the freezer and just give her smoe from time to time.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

There IS a pork-based kibble out there!

Fromm Family Foods - Four-Star Pork & Applesauce Holistic Entree

~Kristin


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Pork itself is safe to feed to dogs - cooked or raw.


----------



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

I have fed my dogs raw pork but a new vet just told me that it is not a good idea unless well cooked because of *trichinosis *and a virus called* pseudorabies*. Seems the virus can be killed by freezing the meat for a long period of time but the trichinosis will only be killed by cooking. I have a freezer full of pork and want to feed it raw but these new concerns have me worried. Anyone heard of this, will probably start cooking the meat until sure


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

From what I've read, Trichinosis is not a problem in the U.S. anymore. Don't know about pseudorabies. Lauri?

~Kristin


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I was feeding raw pork and my dog got toxoplasmosis. It even got in his spinal fluid. Now, of course, he could have gotten this somewhere else. But, I ceased the raw pork feeding. I just felt there were less risky meat options.

I have heard freezing is a good idea before feeding, but wasn't sure I would get to low enough temps.


----------

